# Monte #2 '94 & RyH Churchill '94 What's a good price?



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking for some advice from some fellow BOTL on what they would pay for a box of Monte #2's and RyH Churchill's both unopened from 1994 and in pristine condition. The seller is well respected and known for his honesty. I know I have a lot of post but I really am still kind of a newbie especially when it comes to CC's. Just wondering what others would be willing to pay or aproxamatly what their worth before I pull the trigger on such a big buy. Hope this was not an inappropriate post.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

$500 or $600 would not be out of range for the Monte 2's.....maybe even higher, I haven't shopped for them for awhile. Now the RyJ's.....well, I tend to think they would go for around the same price....don't see those too often either.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

There was a vendor that was offering the Monte #2 from '02 for $200 for 10. That would be $500 a box, so I would think '94s would bring a fair bit more. Then again, as it is will anything, it is worth what someone will pay...


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Navydoc said:


> $500 or $600 would not be out of range for the Monte 2's.....maybe even higher, I haven't shopped for them for awhile. Now the RyJ's.....well, I tend to think they would go for around the same price....don't see those too often either.


Thanks for the info...makes me feel good knowing I am going to get them both for $800 or less. :tu


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

PuffDaddy said:


> There was a vendor that was offering the Monte #2 from '02 for $200 for 10. That would be $500 a box, so I would think '94s would bring a fair bit more. Then again, as it is will anything, it is worth what someone will pay...


Thanks to you also...thats a bump for both of ya!:tu


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

jamesb3 said:


> Thanks for the info...makes me feel good knowing I am going to get them both for $800 or less. :tu


That's about $16 a stick for 14 year old churchills and torps. Almost sounds too good to be true. If you trust the source and they are good, that's a great deal.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

If it's a trustworthy source, I'd give #2's left arm for that deal!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

jamesb3 said:


> Thanks for the info...makes me feel good knowing I am going to get them both for $800 or less. :tu


If you are confident of the provenance, that is a pretty good deal.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

jamesb3 said:


> a box of Monte #2's and RyH Churchill's both unopened from 1994 and in pristine condition.


Just wanted to add that you really don't know they are in pristine condition if they are sealed. The condition after 14 years could vary greatly based many factors.
:2


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

chibnkr said:


> If you are confident of the provenance, that is a pretty good deal.


This is highway robbery if the prvenance is right!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> This is highway robbery if the prvenance is right!


Agreed. I'd be very suspicious of the authenticity given both boxes for under $800. Sounds too good to be true, IMO.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Agreed. I'd be very suspicious of the authenticity given both boxes for under $800. Sounds too good to be true, IMO.


Authenticity is unquestioned. The guy I am buying them from is a HUGH collector of cigars and has been a friend for some time. He isn't looking for top dollar due to our friendship. Besides as he says he will never get around to smoking them due to size of collection, and just wants someone to enjoy them with friends which I will do.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

jamesb3 said:


> Authenticity is unquestioned. The guy I am buying them from is a HUGH collector of cigars and has been a friend for some time. He isn't looking for top dollar due to our friendship. Besides as he says he will never get around to smoking them due to size of collection, and just wants someone to enjoy them with friends which I will do.


I can be your friend.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

pnoon said:


> I can be your friend.


As can I...:ss

(blatant mooch attempt)


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

Im always looking for new friends also :tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

What I would pay for to see this guys PM inbox  :chk


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

jamesb3 said:


> and just wants someone to enjoy them with friends which I will do.


:tu


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well fellas just thought some might want to know if I got my spoils, and yes I did. Upon opening them they were in pristine condition. Will post reviews in the near future but for now I'm just gonna :dr!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

good deal. I would think a box of 94 Monte #2's would sell for over 1K....probably closer to $1200.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Bruce said:


> good deal. I would think a box of 94 Monte #2's would sell for over 1K....probably closer to $1200.


FWIW, I paid more than that ($1200) for my box of 1991s...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

OK if Chi paid more than $1200 for his box that means the regular price is probably closer to $1400-$1500 because Chi buys enough to get good prices. So two boxes that normally cost $3000 for $800 just be careful, I'm not saying he wants to take advantage of you money wise, I'm saying he wants you to wake up with a sticky back and an afterglow because you'd have to be a Victoria Secrets model to get that kinda pricing out of me.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

FYI, I paid that much for my first car in 1969.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

jamesb3 said:


> Well fellas just thought some might want to know if I got my spoils, and yes I did. Upon opening them they were in pristine condition. Will post reviews in the near future but for now I'm just gonna :dr!


Let us :drtoo! Post a few pics!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Addiction said:


> OK if Chi paid more than $1200 for his box that means the regular price is probably closer to $1400-$1500 because Chi buys enough to get good prices.


Not sure about that...(volume purchasing in vintage cigars doesn't necessarily mean a discount). I think that Bruce is (as usual) correct about the "market" price for these (intact). Also, note that my box was from 1991, not 1994 and it came from the UK. Regardless, we have all gotten *good deals* in the past.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

As I kind of briefly explained before, the guy I bought these from is a HUGH collector of cigars. He has vintage cigars and pipe tobacco's that are not even available anymore. I can't even guess how many thousands of dollars worth of cigars he has. And he has more money than he could ever spend, thou you would never know it if you met him. He just really doesn't care about the money but more about giving them to someone he knew would appreciate them for what they are. And believe me I do.


----------



## Sir Winston (Sep 29, 2006)

I would probably pay $40 a stick or about $1000 for 94 monte 2s. Hell probably more...


----------

